# Google Now geofencing....



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Have any of you been able to get the Google Now geofencing to work when *leaving* a location?? i.e. "remind me to go to the post office when I leave home".

It works ok for me when arriving at a location, but when I try it for leaving a location, like home in the the example above, the notification pops up like 10 minutes after I set it while I'm still sitting at home. What gives??


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably due to location being inaccurate from time to time. Plus I'm sure it considers only a small area to be home, even though you consider "home" to be the whole area around the actual address. For me, maps says my address point is way in the back of my yard, so I wonder if Google even considers me to be home while chillin in my house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

Hell, geofencing doesn't work for me period. Coming or going. I looked at my reminders yesterday. I still had one from a month ago that was supposed to remind me to buy hand soap the next time I was at my local Wal-Mart. I go there once a week to grocery shop. Never popped up. I was out over the weekend and set one to remind me to get some things out of my car when I got home. Never popped up. I wonder if it is the location reporting or gps in my phone though. When I am at home and pull down my notification shade, Google Now will have a notification in there that says "14 minutes from home". But when I click it, Maps will pull up and it will show that I am at home. Does the same thing to me at my work. So I don't rely on reminders unless they're timed. Those seem to work.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah that sucks man... mine doesn't work every single time for arriving, but it does a good percentage of the time. And I think you guys are completely right - the GPS is rarely dead-on accurate and sometimes jumps around while stationary and trying to reestablish location, so that may be my exact problem. My reported location could be just hopping out of my home geofence while I'm still home (even if it's only by a small distance) causing the reminder to be tripped.

Another thing that's odd, and I don't know if it's just this phone... but there have been times when I was using navigation, and all of a sudden I would lose my damn GPS signal for no apparent reason, sometimes not able to lock onto a signal for the rest of the day...even after a reboot! Wtf?

This has happened a few times in the past few months and it's really annoying! Last time I was right in the middle of Manhattan when the GPS signal was lost out of nowhere. My wife and I were fumbling trying to figure out the directions to where we were going. We were only like 10 minutes away... it was the *absolute* worst timing.


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah I've looked at my location history before and it has shown that i have jumped all over town, when i had actually been at work all day. And i have had my gps cut out on me as well. Never for a whole day though. Usually a reboot does the trick.

I wonder if other phones have these gps issues. I love my Gnex and the development support it gets, but any more all these little issues have been adding up. I can't wait to upgrade.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah tell me about it, I'm actually on here now looking for a new ROM. This damn phone has been having issues... Wifi decides to stop working out of nowhere lately, and it just seems slower and more laggy than it used to be. Recently I've also been getting screen redraws, which rarely ever used to happen. So damn frustrated and can't wait till January when I'm eligible for upgrade.


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

As far as speed goes, I've always had good performance with Vanir based ROMs. But there is always something that happens with my phone to make me want to take it off, like the Wi-Fi issue you mentioned. So I end up having to switch to something else. Right now I am on the "latest" 4.2.2 Carbon, but my phone has become so damn unresponsive, it is pitiful. Time to flash again. I was looking at making the switch to 4.3 with the new CodefireX (I think that's the name) ROM, see if that helps. But I've read from a lot of people that their Nexuses preformed better under 4.1 than 4.2 or 4.3. Too bad we coudn't get that new Trim feature of 4.3 on one of the earlier JB (or even ICS) ROMs.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah I just flashed 4.2.2 aokp nightly. Hopefully the GPS and wifi issues are resolved, but it does seem a bit laggy... I just can't win. It's crazy remembering back to when I first got this phone... I recall it being very fast with no issues, but really short on features. I flashed a ROM right away for the extra features, and it's just been a downward spiral ever since. Lately if it's not one thing going wrong, it's another. 

As far as speed/fluidity, I'm starting to think it's a perception issue. Maybe we just get used to the performance level after a year or so. Before getting this phone I had a single core droid x which is def a lot slower, so it made this phone seem insanely fast. Now there are quad core phones coming out which will make the gnex seem slow. Either way, I just can't wait to upgrade... It's been long enough!


----------

